# terrasse = ;



## sarant (Feb 26, 2011)

Στα γαλλικά, terrasse λέγεται ο χώρος μπροστά σε ένα καφενείο, με τα τραπεζάκια έξω, που μπορεί να είναι και σκεπαστός, πάντως προεξέχει από την κάτοψη του κτιρίου. Παράδειγμα εδώ, σε ονομαστά καφέ του Παρισιού. 

Προχτές, πιάσανε τον διάσημο σχεδιαστή Γκαλιανό, σε μια τεράς ενός καφέ στο Μαρέ, στο Παρίσι, επειδή καβγάδισε με ένα ζευγάρι και τους έβρισε με αντισημιτικές βρισιές. Τα Νέα, στην ηλέκδοσή τους, γράφουν ότι το επεισόδιο έγινε "σε ταράτσα ενός καφέ". 

Όμως, στα ελληνικά, ταράτσα λέμε μόνο για την επίπεδη ακάλυπτη στέγη. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια, αλλά κατά 99% η τεράς του καφέ στο Μαρέ δεν ήταν στη στέγη. Όμως, δεν με νιάζει το μαργαριτάρι της εφημερίδας, αλλά πώς το λέμε αυτό ελληνικά.

Στα γαλλικά, αυτό που λέμε εμείς ταράτσα λέγεται toiture-terrasse, τουλάχιστο σύμφωνα με τη Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 26, 2011)

Σε ένα παλιό φόρουμ είχε προταθεί ο όρος "υπαίθριος χώρος", που βρίσκω να χρησιμοποιείται και σε επίσημα έγγραφα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 26, 2011)

Καλημέρα, Sarant! 
Ενδιαφέρον. Έχουμε τα "τραπεζάκια έξω". Έτσι, με υποκοριστικό, γιατί στην Ελλάδα αυτά τα τραπεζάκια είναι πολύ αδηφάγα και μάλλον προσπαθούμε να τα εξευμενίσουμε.
"Τα τραπεζάκια έξω που φάγανε το πεζοδρόμιο"
"Δημοτικά τέλη για τα τραπεζάκια έξω"


Ή τα "έξω τραπέζια". Πχ, το περιστατικό συνέβη στα έξω τραπέζια/τραπεζάκια του καφέ.

Γενικά πάντως, νομίζω ότι εμείς παίζουμε με τα τραπέζια και όχι με τον χώρο.

Edit: Μόλις είδα και το πάνω, της Αλεξάνδρας, με το οποίο συμφωνώ για επίσημη χρήση, καθώς προσδιορίζει ακριβώς την πρακτική της τοποθέτησης τραπεζοκαθισμάτων σε υπαίθριο (άρα εκτός του επισιτιστικού καταστήματος) χώρου. Αλλά αν πούμε μόνο "υπαίθριος χώρος του καφέ" χωρίς αυτό το γραφειοκρατικό "τοποθέτηση τραπεζοκαθισμάτων", ο άλλος μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται απλά για μια πλατεία μπροστά στο καφέ, χωρίς τραπεζάκια. Νομίζω, δηλαδή.


----------



## sarant (Feb 26, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ!

Το "υπαίθριος χώρος" το είχα βάλει κι εγώ σε ένα επίσημο κείμενο που μου είχε παρουσιαστεί. 

Όμως, σε σχέση με το επεισόδιο του Γκαλιανό, τι θα βάζατε αν έπρεπε να γράψετε το άρθρο της εφημερίδας; 
Όπως αναφέρει η αστυνομία, το επεισόδιο σημειώθηκε το βράδυ της Πέμπτης σε (....) στη συνοικία Μαρέ, στο κέντρο της γαλλικής πρωτεύουσας.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 26, 2011)

Αν δεν είναι ταράτσα, μήπως είναι βεράντα; Ή κι αυτή πρέπει να είναι υπερυψωμένη, δεν επιτρέπεται να ακουμπάει στο πεζοδρόμιο;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 26, 2011)

Όπως αναφέρει η αστυνομία, το επεισόδιο σημειώθηκε το βράδυ της Πέμπτης *στα έξω τραπέζια ενός καφέ* στη συνοικία Μαρέ, στο κέντρο της γαλλικής πρωτεύουσας. 

Όπως αναφέρει η αστυνομία, το επεισόδιο σημειώθηκε το βράδυ της Πέμπτης *στον υπαίθριο χώρο ενός καφέ* στη συνοικία Μαρέ, στο κέντρο της γαλλικής πρωτεύουσας. 

Δεν ξέρω, τι λέτε; Μήπως βιάστηκα να απορρίψω τον υπαίθριο χώρο; Εγώ πάλι, μάλλον θα έγραφα το πρώτο, αλλά δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2011)

Από το γαλλοαγγλικό Robert:

[+café] *terrace, pavement (area)*
j'ai aperçu Charles attablé à la terrasse du Café Royal, I saw Charles sitting at the terrace of the Café Royal _ou_ outside the Café Royal
à la _ou_ en terrasse outside
il refusa de me servir à la _ou_ en terrasse he refused to serve me outside.

Να προσθέσουμε και τον _εξωτερικό χώρο_. Σε όλα όσα είπατε.


----------



## sarant (Feb 26, 2011)

Θα έλεγα ότι η βεράντα είναι υπερυψωμένη ή/και οριοθετημένη. Τελικά δεν έχουμε λέξη και μάλλον θα πάμε με τον "υπαίθριο/εξωτερικό χώρο ενός καφέ". (Άσε που καμιά φορά είναι ημιυπαίθριος χώρος, οπότε βάλε εξωτερικό χώρο να είσαι μέσα)


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2011)

Εγώ από την άλλη κόλλησα στον τονισμό του κυρίου Γκαλιανού. Διότι ως Βρετανός υπήκοος (από το Γιβραλτάρ) και με μικρό όνομα Τζον, μου φάινεται περίεργο που το τονίζετε στη λήγουσα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2011)

sarant said:


> (Άσε που καμιά φορά είναι ημιυπαίθριος χώρος, οπότε βάλε εξωτερικό χώρο να είσαι μέσα)


Πλέον και θερμαινόμενος...

(Το γαλλοτονισμένο σ' το συγχωρούμε, αφού δεν ασχολείσαι με τα της μόδας. :) )


----------



## Themis (Feb 26, 2011)

Εξωτερικός χώρος τραπεζοκαθισμάτων νομίζω ότι θα ήταν ο ευρύτερης εφαρμογής όρος σε περίπτωση τέτοιου καταστήματος. Αν δεν βοηθάνε τα συμφραζόμενα, ο σκέτος εξωτερικός χώρος θα μπορούσε να εννοεί και άλλα πράγματα (συνήθως χώρο αποθήκευσης), όχι αναγκαστικά χώρο σερβιρίσματος.


----------



## sarant (Feb 26, 2011)

Στο γαλλικό ραδιόφωνο, τον λένε Γκαλιανό, κι εμείς οι γαλλόφωνοι, ως γνωστόν... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2011)

Και η ολοκλήρωση της είδησης:
*Dior sacks John Galliano over anti-Semitic tirade. *


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2011)

Όπως αναφέρει η αστυνομία, το επεισόδιο σημειώθηκε το βράδυ της Πέμπτης στον* αύλειο χώρο* ενός καφέ στη συνοικία Μαρέ, στο κέντρο της γαλλικής πρωτεύουσας.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 2, 2011)

Ποιά η διαφορά μεταξύ _αύλειου _και_ προαύλιου χώρου_; (πολλές φορές είδα έτσι μεταφρασμένο το _parvis_ = προαύλιος χώρος). Και γιατί το πρώτο γράφεται συνήθως με _ει _ενώ το δεύτερο με _ι;_


----------



## stathis (May 26, 2015)

Για να γίνω λίγο daeman στη θέση του daeman, υπάρχει και ο Γάλλος αστρολόγος _Μωρίς *Τερράς*_:


----------

